# Lithium Orotate



## illmatic (Apr 16, 2016)

Wondering if anybody out there has experience with this supplement. A friend of mine mentioned her anxiety has vanished since she began taking it daily, and recommended it to me.

Some of the reviews on Amazon mentioned it helping Bipolar Disorder and other mental illnesses (though I'm always suspicious of Amazon reviews). Wondering if it will have any affect on DP.

There are a lot of brands on Amazon, ranging from 5mg to 120mg, so it's really confusing which one to buy, and I can't find much research on the internet about it.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took lithium for about 8 months. Whatever version that requires a prescription. I don't think it had any beneficial effect. It did give me diarrhea. I stopped without any noticeable effect. Lithium is an element. It supposedly controls mood swings. Mechanism unknown according to google. Give it a shot. What have you got to lose?


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I read on another forum someone taking lithtium orotate and claims it helped reduce their DP with 60% so I'm going to try it.

I can actually think straight now, my depersonalisation has decreased by 60% anxiety by about 30% and my memory and recall has drastically improved. My certainty of life is better. I can make better long-term decisions and I'm more optimistic about the future. Also this drug has really helped with slowing my cognitions down to a good level.


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't have any experience of my own with any form of lithium, but doesn't it require regular blood test when taking it?


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Lithium's Mechanism of Action: An Illustrated Review

http://psychopharmacologyinstitute.com/mood-stabilizers/mechanism-action-lithium-illustrated-review/?utm_source=Ckit+Lithium&utm_medium=Ckit+Lithium&utm_campaign=CKIT+Lithium


----------

